# hey!



## blondie_tt (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi i thought i would come on here and introduce myself!

have a few problemos with my car so thought i should join up and see if anyone can offer some wise words of wisdom 

Anyway i am Lauren from Aberdeen


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum hope to see you at some of the local meets keep an eye on the events section


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome!

nice tash


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## blondie_tt (Jan 2, 2010)

thanks guys!! 8)

freeezin up here in Aberdeen!!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi blondie, welcome to the tt forum


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

welcome lauren! eh eh eh eh eh eh eh eh

hahahahaha, you will be asking about car alrm beeps next hahaha :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

KammyTT said:


> welcome lauren! eh eh eh eh eh eh eh eh
> 
> hahahahaha, you will be asking about car alrm beeps next hahaha :lol:


down boy.


----------



## blondie_tt (Jan 2, 2010)

KammyTT said:


> welcome lauren! eh eh eh eh eh eh eh eh
> 
> hahahahaha, you will be asking about car alrm beeps next hahaha :lol:


haha one word stewart - okay 2 words roger doder!!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > welcome lauren! eh eh eh eh eh eh eh eh
> ...


its ok andy, me and lauren are mates :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So I see :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget tojoin the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

welcome to the forums Lauren


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome along


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

